# Paul to be out at least a month...



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.newsok.com/article/2992189/?print=1

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2714043


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh my god, well there officially goes our season.

Any good sg prospects we can pick up? 

Or FA, how much cap do we got?


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I was never for tanking the season, but now we won't have a choice. I'm speechless...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I was never for tanking the season, but now we won't have a choice. I'm speechless...


I know what you mean bee-fan. Might as well go all the way now. LOL! I was thinking we may end up with another 18-64 season but at this rate, the Hornets may not even make it to 18.

I thought for certain he'd be out 7 games tops but now it's a month. AT LEAST a month. I don't expect them to win any games without him.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Play the rookies!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Play the rookies!


I agree. The rookies really need more PT. What have they got to lose? 

Also, they should put another game on TNT next week. The Hornets will be destroyed. They should replace the Hornets game with the Indiana/Dallas game. But then again, the time frame won't allow that. I remember during the 18-64 season, the Hornets were doing so bad, there was one game that was to be televised and they replaced it with another game.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I would love for him to play the rookies. I missed the chance of seeing Marcus play the other night. I don't think we'll have an 18 win team. I believe towards the end of the season when everyone get healthy, the Hornets will make a serious run. Unfortunately, it'll be too late.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I would love for him to play the rookies. I missed the chance of seeing Marcus play the other night. I don't think we'll have an 18 win team. I believe towards the end of the season when everyone get healthy, the Hornets will make a serious run. Unfortunately, it'll be too late.


I really think Marcus is a good player but he just needs more PT. I would love to see what he can do in an entire quarter.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This years draft is STACKED. Sit him for 4 months! :laugh:


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Wow, at least a month? I was at that game in Seattle and witnessed his injury. This has been a tough season for injuries all around the NBA.​


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

how unlucky can one team get...


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

ronna_meade21 said:


> how unlucky can one team get...


Maybe it's our destiny, so we can draft big and have a hell of a team ready for next year.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Im not surprised that hes injury was worse than the Hornets predicted, wasnt West only meant to be out for 2-4 games as well?

There goes our season. Bye-bye playoffs.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

This reminds me of that team that lost Baron Davis, Jammal Mashburn, and Jammal Magloire all in the same season.


----------



## Rids (Dec 5, 2006)

Where do you think the Hornets would be with a healthy squad right now?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

When this team was healthy they looked like a lock for the playoffs,but that didn't last long.West has missed close to 20 games and I hate to think about the rest.

I sort of wonder if they'd sit CP so long if they had a little more at stake.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

WOW, this is bad news, but playing all summer, after playing a long season prior, I could kinda see a big injury coming his way. Hopefully somebody steps up and keep the Hornetsin the playoff race while he's gone.


----------



## Aussie_Baller (Nov 6, 2006)

Well beating Denver is a good start to keeping the playoff dreams alive.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> WOW, this is bad news, but playing all summer, after playing a long season prior, I could kinda see a big injury coming his way. Hopefully somebody steps up and keep the Hornetsin the playoff race while he's gone.


Playing this summer has nothing to do with his injury. If that's the case everyone who played this summer would be injured. As there are also people who are injured that didn't play this summer. If anything he'd risk injury from logging so many minutes trying to compensate for other injured players but not because he played this summer.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You jump six feet and land on some big french oaf's foot that's going to hurt your ankle whether it's the first game you ever played or the 100 game in a season.

I suspect the team will be especially careful with Paul under the circumstances.W/o him the Hornets go straight back to oblivion and they were already playing him a lot more than they would have liked.They probably should look to pick up some more ping pong balls since they have very little chance of making the playoffs.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I can't believe this team beat Denver, I can't.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I can't believe we beat Denver either, but they came out ready to play tonight. Hats off to Devin Brown, Rasual Butler, Tyson Chandler, and Cedric Simmons. All 4 really stepped up their game tonight. I must admit I was really scared seeing Tyson shoot fade aways, but this is a welcomed addition to his game (only if he continue to make them).


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> I can't believe this team beat Denver, I can't.


I thought the Hornets would lose tonight but Denver is just as depleted right now as the Hornets are. No Melo, JR, Camby, Nene. But somehow I thought the Nuggets would be able to pull it out. In any event, I'm glad the Hornets got this win because I'm pretty sure they won't win tomorrow night.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Denver has no Camby,no Melo,no JR Smith,no Kenyon Martin either although that's a moot point since he's gone for at least the rest of the season and maybe a big chunk of next season.

I didn't watch the game...I can't even think of who the Sampson guy in the boxscore is w/o looking it up.It looks like he started.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I forgot about Nene


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Denver has no Camby,no Melo,no JR Smith,no *Kenyon Martin* either although that's a moot point since he's gone for at least the rest of the season and maybe a big chunk of next season.
> 
> I didn't watch the game..*.I can't even think of who the Sampson guy in the boxscore is w/o looking it up.It looks like he started.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yea, Jamaal Sampson. You know everytime I see him I think about Ralph Sampson (because he resembles him) and I finally heard them say tonight that he's his cousin. I didn't even think K-Mart was worth mentioning since it seems as though he never ever plays. LOL!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I can't believe we beat Denver either, but they came out ready to play tonight. Hats off to Devin Brown, Rasual Butler, Tyson Chandler, and Cedric Simmons. All 4 really stepped up their game tonight. I must admit *I was really scared seeing Tyson shoot fade aways,* but this is a welcomed addition to his game (only if he continue to make them).


ROFLOL! I couldn't believe Tyson doing that when I saw that.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Oh yeah! And I'd like to congratulate Devin on a nice game tonight. 19pts, 10rebs, 7asts. 

And rookie Cedric Simmons with 10pts and 9rebs. Tyson finished with the same but add 4 blocks to Tysons stats.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Haha, the day Tyson scores on double digits, he can't get more than 9 rebounds...:biggrin:


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

supermati said:


> Haha, the day Tyson scores on double digits, he can't get more than 9 rebounds...:biggrin:


The game against Seattle on Tuesday he had 14pts and 11rebs. I like it when he has those 15-18 rebs a game. He's a little overdue for one of those. :biggrin:


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

2 more losses.

Mmmhh... TANK, Should we?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

This team surely looks like it will...








And head for the....


----------

